# Dirt trackin



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

lets see some dirt tracki'n cars 


anyone have a water truck?


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dirt cars are my favorite.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*ho and for real is fun!*

Here you go...Hters!





















































Bob...Love to go to the 1/1 dirt track...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I won a bunch of races and titles in our Outlaw Late Model division with this Ken Schrader Budweiser dirt car:









It's an Action die cast that been 'gut & cut' :thumbsup:

Bedlam on the racetrack (_not_ a staged photo):


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*... yer all dirty old men.*

Nice stuff. :thumbsup: nd

BTW: Jim, who's wheels are those on the red Outlaw?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*dirt cars*

View attachment 66717

The "Dirt Track" at Stark Street Speedway
(formerly known as *S*heffield *L*ake *O*val *T*racks Int.)


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*dirt cars*

View attachment 66719

The field for "The Dirt Cup XXII" 2006


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Early Models Stocks at the Checkered Flag dirt track


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*dirt*

The earlier, 2nd version of Sheffield Lake Oval Tracks Int (1980's)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's a couple of my dirt trackers.

Dodge Magnum









Dodge Monaco









Rich


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Nice stuff. :thumbsup: nd
> 
> BTW: Jim, who's wheels are those on the red Outlaw?



AJ's in the back, MM rear rims in the front


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I have nothing to add as far as cars,but I DO have a water truck:










Never got around to repainting it and covering over the flammable decals tho.

Mike


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*DAY Jah Vooooooo...*



Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I have nothing to add as far as cars,but I DO have a water truck:
> 
> Never got around to repainting it and covering over the flammable decals tho.
> 
> Mike


Mike,

Nice water truck man. I picked this one up at Christmas time last year off of Pay Bay (Merry Christmas to me) and was built by a fellow HT member but, just can't remember by whom. I love it! It runs great and zips around Las Zillas Speedway (N.D. came up with that...thanks!) real well.










Will take a much better picture of this Friday and post it in this ones place. It is late and just need some Zzzzzzzzzz now.

Bob...this is the only slim line chassis I own...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Hornet Dirt Tracker*


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Falcon Dirt Tracker*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dirt rocks & dust rules!*

Our son Fletcher put this car in Godzillas mouth. I don't know how he comes up with this stuff...










Bob...that's my boy...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*All your dirt racers are mine...*

Nuther Dave made this Willys Dirt car.










Coach did the Camaro & Win43 did the #99 with the extra touch of Jerry's Towing on the trunk.










This Chevy was picked up from Pay Bay in its yellow form with roll cage already. I just painted the top and decaled it up.










The one thing I have learned from Hobbytalk is that it is just as much fun (if not more) to race others Custom Slot Cars as much as ones you built.


Bob...Thanks you guys...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Our son Fletcher put this car in Godzillas mouth. I don't know how he comes up with this stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gotta be his dad !


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Who makes the late model dirt body like the # 25 car?
GoneGonzo


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*water truck & more*

The North Coast H.O. "Workin' Woodies"
The Fire Truck, Ambulance, Tow Truck, & Water Truck.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*fire truck closeup*

a closer look at the fire truck


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very cool EJ!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

EJ - AWESOME CUSTOMS!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am diggin' the termite delights, man!
Grreat looking flatty tucked into the fire truck, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*F.I.R.E................H.O. MY GOSH~Sweet trucks!*



eastside johnny said:


> a closer look at the fire truck



This is fun to look at...nice idea eastside johnny & thanks for Sharron. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I'd run that a few laps...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Got Wood...ies? Wow, that's a cool series of track support vechicles. I am always blown away by the creative imagination showed on HT in general and this thread in particular. Yankee ingenuity is alive and well in the HO Slot community. :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

vaBcHRog said:


>


This car redefines cool. :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

eastside johnny said:


> a closer look at the fire truck












For a garaunteed faster response time. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

gonegonzo said:


> Who makes the late model dirt body like the # 25 car?
> GoneGonzo


Who Makes the Godzilla? LOL!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

eastside johnny said:


> The North Coast H.O. "Workin' Woodies"
> The Fire Truck, Ambulance, Tow Truck, & Water Truck.


These trucks are COOL ! So , are you making them in resin yet cause I will by em !:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

As Joez would say, " Got Wood ? " Love the Fire Engine, but I'd take the other 3 too!!! Those are some cool builds!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words on the woodies!......no resins are in the works. These are just custom modifications to the '29 model A woodie. Working on a stretch limo & an open top pace vehicle too. A little diversion from all of the racing prep.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's my stretch Woodie version EJ. (sorry guys!)

Bobzilla has a cool phone booth woodie he built way back when too. 










C'mon Bob toss yers in too!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love That Car Bill, Wanna Trade It For One My Dragsters... Just Say The Word!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm just guessing that doubled up Woodie will haul the mail, plus haul a load!!!
Looks factory built, but I guess it is, being straight from Bill's factory :thumbsup::thumbsup: Outstanding...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Here's my stretch Woodie version EJ. (sorry guys!)
> 
> Bobzilla has a cool phone booth woodie he built way back when too.
> 
> C'mon Bob toss yers in too!


Bill, 

You have a mind like a steel trap. Showed pics to you of this phone booth style Woody over a year ago. My version was kinda the oposite direction that Bill took. The pickup box was still in the works along with a box cover made from a roof section.

It got sent to Bruce Gavin, along with some other stuff, and have never heard from him again. Hey give me my stuff back...lol Hope Bruce is doing well as he realy disappeared from the face of the earth.

Well thanks to Bill I now have one Sweet Bob...zilla Tour bus to tote tourist around "Las Zillas Motor Speedway". No Jimmy...no you can't have it...MINE.  

Bob...ring, ring, ring...Hello is this the United States? They just keep hanging up...zilla

P.S. All in all it's just another brick in the Wall


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ring Ring Ring*

"Sorry, the number you have dialed has been disconnected" Rats!!! How could you part with that Bob...hello, hello...zilla??? Man that would look cool with a 5th wheel and trailer behind it...just my thoughts...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

With yer blessing Bob I'd like to revisit that project here at Model Murdering under the project heading "Mobile Phone".


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Bill, Nice stretch!............just how I pictured it should look with the double rear wheels. 
These are nice to play with because they are so straight. 
Saw a chopped stretch at the last Richfield show too. I've got a picture here somewhere. Have to dig around for it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Agreed EJ! 

Murdering 4 gear model A's is one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking Wooooddiiee. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You got it man...Blessing and a Bar Midsfah fer you!*



Bill Hall said:


> With yer blessing Bob I'd like to revisit that project here at Model Murdering under the project heading "Mobile Phone".


Go For it Bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Just don't send it to me when your done...zilla

P...keep something for yourself man...S.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> "Sorry, the number you have dialed has been disconnected" Rats!!! How could you part with that Bob...hello, hello...zilla??? Man that would look cool with a 5th wheel and trailer behind it...just my thoughts...RM


i have to agree with him.. i think it would look cool with trailer and all!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Here is a great place for dirt track bodies in ALL scales. Vacuum formed and resin.
http://www.hotlapsracin.com/


----------

